# Goldplakette



## Sampiero (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne eine Goldplaquette erstellen (für Bilderrahmen), in der ich z.B. Daten wie eingraviert schreiben möchte.
Gibt es ein Tuto ?
Danke im Voraus für jede Antwort.
Rainer


----------



## möp (20. Oktober 2004)

Mach dir ne Goldtextur, dann schreibst du mit der Selben Textur deinen Text. Über Ebenenstile - Abgeflachte Kante ... Dort spielst du dann rum bis es past.
Hab das mal mit Holz probiert:


----------



## Sampiero (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo möp,
ich habe mich vielleicht nicht richtig ausgedrückt,meinte Goldschild.
Danke für die Antwort.
Rainer


----------



## Dark_Fighter (20. Oktober 2004)

Ne wird nicht dargestellt möp. Und Sampiero was verstehst du unter Schid? Ich ein Quadrat wo ein text draufsteht und das hat mir möp erklärt.


----------



## möp (20. Oktober 2004)

Weis irgendwer woran das liegen könnte?

Habes über das "Anhang-Fenster" angehäng - und dort wird es mir auch angezeigt. Die Datei ist ein jpg und ist 54,2 KB.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (20. Oktober 2004)

möp, normalerweise können Browser keine CMYK-Bilder anzeigen, daran wird's wohl liegen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich war mal so frei und hab das Bild in RGB umgewandelt und Deinen Beitrag (möp) editiert


----------



## Sampiero (20. Oktober 2004)

Dark Fighter, unter Schild meine ich ein Schildchen wie man es in den Museen an die Bilderrahmen hängt (schraubt) und darauf kann man die Daten des Malers oder Künstlers lesen!
Da ich mit Toshop Anfänger und Senior bin, brauche ich verständnissvolle und ausführliche Anleitung.
Danke


----------



## Sampiero (20. Oktober 2004)

möp,
ist eine Goldtextur so etwas wie Metaltext,Chromtext   
Hast du ein Tut,wo ich so etwas nacharbeiten oder lesen kann ?
Danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich denke, er meint so etwas in der Art.
Lasse dich nicht von der Qualität der Bilder abschrecken ... die ist nicht sehr berauschend


----------



## Sampiero (20. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank Radde,
Ja so etwas habe ich gesucht  
Danke fûr den Link.
Werde es morgen sofort ausprobieren.
Freue mich riesig.
Sampiero aus Korsika


----------



## möp (21. Oktober 2004)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> möp, normalerweise können Browser keine CMYK-Bilder anzeigen, daran wird's wohl liegen.



hmmm - das wuste ich bisher auch noch nicht - danke für die Info

und danke @ Markus fürs editieren.

Das Bild ist ein Ausschnitt aus nem Holz Wappen und sollte lediglich das Prinzip erklären - man müsste dann nur Holztexturen durch Gold ersetzen.
Aber das Tutorial von radde beschreibt eigendlich schon was ich meine ;-)

mfg
möp


----------

